# 3 bicicletas en un VW Crossfox 2008



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Una amiga me pidió ayuda. Quiere saber como trepar 3 bicicletas en un Crossfox 2008? Según la agencia no venden nada. Pensé que con un "hitch" y pues una "rack" normal. Pero no venden el "hitch" para ese modelo, aparentemente. A la mejor un "rack" que va sobre la llanta, pero pos está muy chiquita la llanta y típicamente esos no soportan mas de unos 25 kilos y pos no aguantaría tres bicicletas.

Este, como se dice "hitch" y "rack" en español? :madman:

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida. O mejor le digo que se compre otro carro.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dos o tres rieles en el techo, en caso de que solo se puedan dos rieles entonces 1 bici retacada adentro o en un rack de cajuela/llanta. Solo asi..


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yo nunca he usado rieles para transportar bicicletas. Ese carro esta bien pequeño y las barras de techo parecen no estar muy separadas, eso no importaría?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

zerkmxl said:


> Yo nunca he usado rieles para transportar bicicletas. Ese carro esta bien pequeño y las barras de techo parecen no estar muy separadas, eso no importaría?


Yo no le veo problema alguno a poner 3 rieles en el techo del Crossfox, ya he visto varios Ford Ka con dos biclas en el techo y una tercera cabría sin problema... y el Ka es todavía más chico.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

preguntales a estos cuates... iban como 5 bicis con sus respectivos dueños...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

debe ser posible conseguirle un pegadero (hitch), aunque no exista uno "de fabrica"....

por ejemplo U-haul en USA los vende para variedad de modelos.


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Si, ese era el plan original. Yo ya he comprado otros hitches en linea para otros carros y yo mismo los instale.

El problema es que ese modelo de carro, ni nada parecido, que yo sepa, se vende en USA.

Lo que he pensado es conseguir un hitch extension como este:










...y llevarlo a algun taller para que lo solden. Pero pos si no lo hacen bien se podria ver bien gacho. :nono:

El pex de los rieles es que como dije al principio, esto es para una amiga, que no esta ni muy alta ni muy fuerte que digamos y sepa si batallaria para trepar las baikas al techo. je


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> preguntales a estos cuates... iban como 5 bicis con sus respectivos dueños...


No ma..... y son cletas de FR/DH!!! :yikes:

No es el coche del Gambox???? :skep:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues no creo que un hitch soldado a lo ghetto aguante por mucho tiempo 3 bicis. Busca el hitch para el Fox (Lupo), no para Crossfox, segun yo usan el mismo armazon asi que deben de ser compatibles.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gambox? ese wey ni rueda!!!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

sin problemas pero el 3er rack no es un "king cobra" es de los que les quitas la llanta delantera y la bici queda apuntando para atras...

ojala te sirva


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

zerkmxl said:


> El pex de los rieles es que como dije al principio, esto es para una amiga, que no esta ni muy alta ni muy fuerte que digamos y sepa si batallaria para trepar las baikas al techo. je


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿ Cómo ? , ella va solita en el auto con las tres bicis ?

Si los (las ) que ruedan en las otras dos bicis van en el auto , pues que le den una manita para subirlas , no........?

También le puede hacer como algunos amigos bajitos de estatura que no alcanzan a subir sus bicis a sus racks de techo , y lo solucionan trayendo en el auto y/o camioneta un banquito .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

crisillo said:


> debe ser posible conseguirle un pegadero (hitch), aunque no exista uno "de fabrica"....
> 
> por ejemplo U-haul en USA los vende para variedad de modelos.


Les mande un correo a etrailer.com, quien parece tener un muy, muy buen surtido y me dijeron que no manejan nada por el estilo para ese carro ni pal fox.



the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ¿ Cómo ? , ella va solita en el auto con las tres bicis ?
> 
> Si los (las ) que ruedan en las otras dos bicis van en el auto , pues que le den una manita para subirlas , no........?


Pos si se juntan en su casa no hay pex. Pero lo mas probable es que seria otro lugar el punto de reunion y por lo menos debe poder subir su baika. Aunque en ese caso que la meta a la cajuela luego con ayuda la suba al techo.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Eso de soldar el tirón no es para nada una buena idea, a mi se me ocurrio hacer eso por ahorrarme unos pesitos, y resulta que en el camino de venida de una competencia que se rompe y por poco dejo las bicis ahi en la carretera si no fuera porque veniamos en dos carros y se dieron cuenta.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Gambox? ese wey ni rueda!!!


No mames quien dice que no wey?

Yo les recomiendo los rieles en el techo ponen una hacia enfrente y las otras hacia atras para que no peguen los manubrios, yo he subido a mi chevy 5 bicis de xc.
El problema del "hitch" y la extenciòn es que queda muy separada del carro, esas son para camionetas grandes y altas ya que por la distancia y el peso queda muy cerca del piso y si salen a carretera en cualquier bado se pueden poner un buen madrazo, a mii me llegaron varios clientes que les pasò eso.

Saludos!


----------



## vicz (Apr 29, 2009)

casualmente un amigo tiene tambien un cross fox y tiene rieles de toldo de los vw 2 de frente y uno "hechizo" o "patito" viendo para atras (de los que quitas la llanta delantera) y sin problemas con 3 cletas en la mexico-toluca a unos 140-160km/h...

El "hitch" o rack de tiron a mi no me gusta nada,ya que no queda fijo,siempre tiene un leve movimiento (comprobado en una cherokee y en una tahoe) eso de que vaya bailando el rack en la carretera como que no...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

vicz said:


> El "hitch" o rack de tiron a mi no me gusta nada,ya que no queda fijo,siempre tiene un leve movimiento (comprobado en una cherokee y en una tahoe) eso de que vaya bailando el rack en la carretera como que no...


nuestro rack thule una vez asegurado no tiene mayor movimiento...de hecho si empujo el rack o me guindo de él...el auto se mueve junto....ya hemos tenido 4 Monteros y el mismo rack y pegadero......todavía aguantan las 4 bicis a sus como 12 años de edad :-D

solo andando en mal camino (requiriendo doble tracción) si hemos neceistado usar más cuerdas para que las bicis no se muevan mucho, pero en carretera...cero estrés..


----------



## jcgarcia76 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Yo con el mismo problema...*

Hola yo acabo de adquirir la crossfox 2011, y quisiera saber si aguanta la llanta para llevar un "rack tire" de 2 bicis o por lo menos 1 no? Shale me hubiera animado por la renault stepway. :madman:


----------



## jcgarcia76 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Nuevo Crossfox 2011*

Sera real esta foto o solo montaje, lo del arrastre de la lancha.


----------



## jcgarcia76 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Aca otras del nuevo crossfox 2011*

otros ejemplos, tengo mis dudas.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Santa semana de resurrecciones batman!!!! jajaja

De que puede arrastrar una lancha no lo dudo... a que velocidad, con que pendientes máximas, y que tan rápido acelere, ahi esta la gran pregunta.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Yo en Guadalajara vi un crossfox con un rack de los que se montan en el hitch... de que como se lo pusieron, si era hechizo o de fabrica, eso ni idea. Y la foto de la lancha, se me hace que estacionaron ahi el coche nomas para la foto...


----------



## jcgarcia76 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pues viniendo de la pagina de aucosmos mexico www.autocosmos.com.mx pues me parece serio, por esos mis dudas, yo ando buscando un rack, pero que no se de techo, por eso me llamo la atención, lo de la lancha.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Claro, cargar la lancha en el techo si esta complicado, no me imagino como subrila o bajarla sin que sea el coche sumergible.

Hitchs hay para casi todos lo modelos, solo es cuestion de buscarle. A mi en lo personal, los rack que más me gustan son los de techo. Seguros en la carretara, nadie te va a dar un besito con su coche y fastidiar tu bici y el coche al mismo tiempo (un catastrofico 2x1). Con el de techo, la unica forma de fastidiar la bici es por descuido propio, que en mi caso esa es la unica forma aceptable de dañar las cosas.


----------



## jcgarcia76 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ya mande un mail aclaratorio a Autocomos sobre la foto de la lancha, si es verdad pues que pongan como hicieron, o si no pues que las borren de la galería ya que es engañar al publico.

Ya si me mandan su secreto les mando el tip. okas, 

Que marcas son tus bases y cuanto demoras en ponerlas sin la llanta?

Saludos.
Juan Carlos Garcia


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

son un yakima cobra, y el otro es un slikfit para ejes pasantes de 20mm. Me tarde mas en redactar este post que en subir y asegurar cualquiera de las dos bicis.


----------

